# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  یک Editor برای زبان Assembly

## Hamedm

سلام

این برنامه یک Editor برای زبان اسمبلی است.
این Editor تحت ویندوزه و امکانات فوق العاده ای داره. در زمان Runtime وضعیت رجیسترهارو نشون میده میشه در زمان Runtime مقدار رجیسترهارو بصورت دستی تغییر داد. میتونید برسیله این برنامه خط به خط برنامه رو Trace کرد و کلی امکانات دیگه.

حتما برنامه رو دانلود کنین.

http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/4211bfd...vYR4CBmY_2euzA

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## Hamedm

سلام

ببخشید لینک بالایی خرابه. این یکی لینک دیگه صد در صد درسته:
http://hamedm.persiangig.com/Program...%20Editor).zip

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## abdollahi

یه برنامه ادیتور خیلی ساده که با اسمبلی نوشته شده باشه لازم دارم. کسی داره؟

----------


## lajevardi

پیشنهاد میکنم emu8086 رو هم امتحان کنین:
http://www.emu8086.com

----------


## thg303

آقا اگه می شه نسخه کامل EMU 8086 Assembly  رو بذارین

مرسی!

----------

